# Mobile Dog Grooming Trailers



## dogsrock (Aug 14, 2008)

Hi,

I am looking for a little help, I am currently a mobile dog groomer based in Bolton and have seen a new dog grooming trailer on the market, It appears to be a new product as I have not seen any or heard about it yet in this country, apart from another dog forum site. It is called a Hydrodog and looks like a really wicked product. I am just wondering if anyone can shed any light on the matter. The website is www.hydrodogimports.co.uk

Any information would be most welcome.

Many Thanks

John


----------



## muckypup (Sep 26, 2007)

Hi.

I am a mobile groomer in South Australia. Here Hydrodog is a big franchise. You have to buy into it and buy the trailer as well so i am surprised you can get the trailer seperately without getting into trouble. Maybe the Hydrodog franchise hasnt made its way to your country yet.

I had a look inside the trailer a while ago and initially thought it was brilliant - it certainly turns heads but the inside is a little cramped and not as good as other trailers i have seen, at the end of the day if you are any good and your customers like you you will have no problems filling your day.


----------



## Hydro Dog (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi Dogsrock,

Just to keep you up to speed on the fabulous Hydro Dog Mobile Grooming Trailers.

My names Steve Maney, I’m the MD for Hydro Dog Imports Ltd. We are the sole import and distribution for the trailers into the UK. 

Like mucky pup says Hydro Dog is a huge franchise in Australia however we have secured full rights to bring these little marketing miracles to our shores and they are already starting the new generation in mobile dog grooming.

Our official launch Party is at Crufts Hall 3 Stand 113 so any one who is looking to up grade there existing box trailer or transit van or indeed any one looking to give there new business the kick start it needs then come and see for your self how spacious and impressive the Big Dog really is then come down and say hello.

Like muckypup has said if you are any good your customers will come back, however you need to attract them in the first place and that is simply what the Hydro Dog does. The best fun you can have on the road.

We also run our grooming businesses from a Pink trailer in Kent and a Blue trailer in Bolton. Check out our website www.mypamperedpooch.co.uk for more details...

Happy grooming

Steve Maney
Hydro Dog Imports Ltd
My Pampered Pooch Ltd


----------



## harrise (Jan 9, 2008)

¿?


----------

